
The Only Person I’ll Pair Program with Is My Cat - ptrckbrwn
https://medium.com/@patrickabrown/the-only-person-ill-pair-program-with-is-my-cat-86da6fb4da3d
======
geophile
Bravo.

~~~
ptrckbrwn
classic hn comment right here

